# 5 sai lầm nên tránh khi mua tủ lạnh



## Kenzy (3/8/18)

*Tủ lạnh là một món đồ lớn và có phần đắt đỏ, vì vậy hãy lựa chọn một cách kỹ càng để bạn không phải hối hận về sau này.*

Nghe thì có vẻ khó khăn, tuy nhiên bạn không cần phải quá lo lắng về việc đưa ra quyết định cho việc này. Việc mua một món đồ gia dụng như tủ lạnh không phải là điều thường xuyên. Bài viết này của _Cnet _sẽ chỉ ra những sai lầm mà người tiêu dùng thường mắc phải khi chọn mua tủ lạnh giúp bạn tránh được quyết định gây hối tiếc về sau.

Thực ra có một vài lưu ý mà bạn cần phải cẩn thận khi xem xét chọn mua tủ lạnh, bao gồm cả việc chọn kiểu dáng không phù hợp với trang trí của nhà. Một lưu ý khác là sức chứa của tủ lạnh và khả năng bảo quản thức ăn, cũng như độ ẩm cũng là mấu chốt rất quan trọng khi đưa ra lựa chọn. Ngăn lạnh cho phô mai hay những sản phẩm sữa có thể không quan trọng với bạn, tuy nhiên cũng nên xem qua trước khi chọn mua.

Ngăn đá hay bình nước lạnh cũng là những yếu tố đáng xem xét. Rất có thể trong số các tính năng này là cần thiết với bạn. Còn những cái không phải thì đừng phí tiền vào nó.



​
*1. Chọn loại không phù hợp*
Tuy kiểu dáng tủ lạnh có phần hơi thô giống như những cái hộp bự chồng lên nhau, nhưng nó cũng chẳng phải là một cục đá thô kệch. Nó có hình dạng, kích cỡ và thiết kế riêng của nó. Mỗi kiểu dáng thiết kế có những ưu điểm và nhược điểm khác nhau. Một số loại tủ lạnh thường có giá thành rẻ và tất nhiên là cũng không có nhiều tính năng quá cao cấp. Số còn lại thường có kích cỡ lớn, được trang bị những công nghệ mới nhất và tất nhiên giá thành của nó cũng không thấp.

Nếu bạn chọn nhầm loại, bạn sẽ phải hối tiếc với quyết định của mình, giả sử lựa chọn của bạn là một cái tủ lạnh cỡ to, thế nhưng không gian mà bạn muốn nhét nó vào thì lại quá nhỏ, đây cũng là một điểm trừ đối với dạng tủ lạnh cỡ lớn. Bạn cần phải lựa chọn loại sao cho phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình.

_Ngăn đông ở trên_

Thiết kế phổ biến của tủ lạnh hiện đại thời nay là ngăn đông ở trên vốn đã tồn tại hàng thập kỷ. Nó có một bộ phận làm mát dành cho thức ăn tươi và một ngăn mát ở dưới. Nếu bạn cần nhiều không gian để bảo quản những đồ đông lạnh thì loại tủ lạnh này không phù hợp với bạn. Kiểu thiết kế này cũng thường thiếu những tính năng cao cấp như bình nước lạnh trong và cấp đá tự động. Điểm cộng cho loại này là giá thành dễ tiếp cận và gọn gàng hơn loại tủ lạnh còn lại.

Chọn: nếu bạn không có nhiều không gian trong bếp, không muốn chi quá nhiều cho tủ lạnh cũng như không cần những tính năng cao cấp.

Đừng chọn: nếu bạn thích thiết kế cao lớn, nhiều không gian đựng đồ và những tính năng cao cấp.

_Ngăn đông ở dưới_

Thông thường những tủ lạnh có thiết kế này thường to hơn những tủ lạnh có ngăn đông ở trên. Bên cạnh đó cơ cấu sắp xếp của loại này cũng ngược so với loại ngăn đông ở dưới với bộ phận làm mát ở trên cũng, còn bộ phận làm mát cho thực phẩm tươi nằm ở dưới. Trong khi đó loại tủ lạnh có ngăn đông ở dưới giúp chúng ta lấy đồ tươi dễ dàng hơn thì việc lấy đồ đông lạnh lại khó khăn hơn.

Chọn: nếu bạn cần nhiều không gian cho thực phẩm đông lạnh cũng như cần lấy những phẩm tươi dễ dàng hơn.

Đừng chọn: nếu bạn không muốn phải cúi người nhiều để lấy được đồ đông lạnh.

_Tủ lạnh side by side (loại nhiều cửa)_

Đây là loại tủ lạnh gần với sự hoàn hảo nhất, cân bằng giữa việc tiết kiệm không gian cũng như được trang bị những tính năng cao cấp. Mặt trước thường được chia đôi thành hai cửa không quá lớn, cửa bên trái là ngăn đông còn cửa bên phải sẽ là phần tủ lạnh. Cả hai đều có không gian chứa rất rộng. Bên cạnh đó một số mẫu còn được trang bị những tính năng cao cấp như cấp đá và điều khiển cảm ứng.

Chọn: nếu căn bếp của bạn không quá lớn và muốn một không gian trữ đồ tối đa, nhiều tính năng hiện đại.

Đừng chọn: Nếu ngăn đựng thức ăn nhanh và đồ uống là ưu tiên với bạn.

_Tủ lạnh cửa Pháp_

Sự lai hợp giữa tủ lạnh side by side và ngăn đông ở dưới chính là tủ lạnh cửa Pháp. Những tính năng được lai tạp từ hai loại tủ lạnh nói trên thật sự mang đến cho người dùng những hiệu quả đầy tính thông minh, đồng bộ và cũng đặc biệt nữa. Tủ lạnh cửa Pháp cũng là loại tủ lạnh phổ biến rộng rãi nhất vì vậy trên thị trường có rất nhiều màu sắc cũng như nhiều phân khúc khác nhau. Tất nhiên, tiền nào của nấy, đây cũng là loại có chi phí rất đắt đỏ.

Chọn: Nếu bạn muốn một tủ lạnh thật chất lượng và đáng với số tiền mình bỏ ra.

Đừng chọn: Nếu kinh phí của bạn eo hẹp.

*2. Quên không kiểm tra kích cỡ*
Một trong những thiếu sót lớn nhất của người tiêu dùng đó là không kiểm tra xem loại tủ lạnh mà họ chọn có vừa với không gian họ muốn để hay không. Nếu bạn muốn thay chiếc tủ lạnh hiện tại bằng một chiếc tủ lạnh mới, ít nhất cũng hay đo kích thước chiếc tủ lạnh cũ và so sánh với chiếc tủ lạnh mới xem sao.

Độ sâu cũng là một điều đáng lưu tâm, bởi nếu để tủ lạnh bị trồi ra quá nhiều, nó sẽ gây vướng cho căn bếp của bạn. Bạn cần phải tính đến trường hợp khi mở cửa tủ ra có làm vướng đường trong bếp hay không.



​
*3. Không tính đến sức chứa của tủ lạnh*
Không phải nhu cầu nhà ai cũng giống nhau. Hãy chọn tủ lạnh có sức chứa phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình. Hãy chọn loại có ngăn đông lớn nếu bạn muốn giữ nhiều đồ đông dài hạn. Trường hợp này, tủ lạnh side by side sẽ là lựa chọn hợp lý nhất. Còn nếu ngược lại, tủ lạnh cửa Pháp có lẽ sẽ là lựa chọn hợp lý hơn.

*4. Không quan tâm màu sắc và độ hoàn thiện*
Vẻ bề ngoài của tủ lạnh cũng là một điểm khá quan trọng. Bên cạnh những chức năng của nó, bề ngoài của một chiếc tủ lạnh cũng có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến trang trí của cả căn phòng.

*5. Không quan tâm những chi tiết nhỏ nhặt khác*
Một vấn đề khác mà đôi lúc người dùng hay quên khi mua một chiếc tủ lạnh mới đó là những điều nhỏ nhặt thường trải qua trong quá trình sử dụng thực tế. Ví dụ việc mở hay đóng cửa tủ lạnh có thực sự dễ dàng hay không? Thiết kế của tủ lạnh có nhiều góc sắc nhọn gì không?

Đôi lúc không phải tủ lạnh nào cũng có những ngăn để thịt, đồ lạnh, phô mai hay sản phẩm sữa. Và nếu bạn muốn tính năng cấp đá, bình nước có sẵn, hãy kiểm tra bên trong tủ lạnh. Đó thực sự là những thông tin cần biết trước khi bạn đưa ra quyết định có mua chiếc tủ lạnh đó hay không.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

